# Anyone Need A Free Host For Their Online Business or Website.



## big_dippin (Sep 14, 2006)

I am offering my services for free to this board for the first 5 people interested. I will host your site without any ifs, ands, or butts. But it must be a legal site. I don't want any spam or porn on my servers. 

I love this site and want to help others if I can. If you have any questions, pm me here or email me at [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

I've sent you an email


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow.

I definitely can't beat that price.


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sent you an email also..


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

wow, I know i really need one, yes please. I'll send you a PM and THANKS..!


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

big-dippin you got server specs?


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Is this you? 

http://www.hostmustangs.com/services.html

Do you use Control Panel?

I'm looking for a host with one click auto software installers like for wordpress


----------



## big_dippin (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello,

All PM's and email's have been responded to. 

The server specs are 
Processor #1 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #1 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5405 @ 2.00GHz
Processor #1 speed: 1995.075 MHz
Processor #1 cache size: 6144 KB

Processor #2 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #2 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5405 @ 2.00GHz
Processor #2 speed: 1995.075 MHz
Processor #2 cache size: 6144 KB

Processor #3 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #3 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5405 @ 2.00GHz
Processor #3 speed: 1995.075 MHz
Processor #3 cache size: 6144 KB

Processor #4 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #4 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5405 @ 2.00GHz
Processor #4 speed: 1995.075 MHz
Processor #4 cache size: 6144 KB

Processor #5 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #5 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5405 @ 2.00GHz
Processor #5 speed: 1995.075 MHz
Processor #5 cache size: 6144 KB

Processor #6 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #6 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5405 @ 2.00GHz
Processor #6 speed: 1995.075 MHz
Processor #6 cache size: 6144 KB

Processor #7 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #7 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5405 @ 2.00GHz
Processor #7 speed: 1995.075 MHz
Processor #7 cache size: 6144 KB

Processor #8 Vendor: GenuineIntel
Processor #8 Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5405 @ 2.00GHz
Processor #8 speed: 1995.075 MHz
Processor #8 cache size: 6144 KB


River Rest-Fantastico has word press in it.

Fantastico De Luxe-
Navigation
Fantastico Home
Control Panel Home

Blogs
b2evolution
Nucleus
WordPress

Classifieds
Noahs Classifieds

Content Management
Drupal
Geeklog
Joomla 1.5
Joomla
Mambo
PHP-Nuke
phpWCMS
phpWebSite
Post-Nuke
Siteframe
TYPO3
Xoops

Customer Relationship
Crafty Syntax Live Help
Help Center Live
osTicket
PerlDesk
PHP Support Tickets
Support Logic Helpdesk
Support Services Manager

Discussion Boards
phpBB
SMF

E-Commerce
CubeCart
OS Commerce
Zen Cart

F.A.Q.
FAQMasterFlex

Hosting Billing
AccountLab Plus
phpCOIN

Image Galleries
4Images Gallery
Coppermine Photo Gallery
Gallery

Mailing Lists
PHPlist

Polls and Surveys
Advanced Poll
LimeSurvey
phpESP

Project Management
dotProject
PHProjekt

Site Builders
Soholaunch Pro Edition
Templates Express

Wiki
TikiWiki CMS/Groupware
PhpWiki

Other Scripts
Dew-NewPHPLinks
Moodle
Open-Realty
phpAdsNew
PHPauction
phpFormGenerator
WebCalendar

Extras
Language
Side menu appearance
Email notifications
Installations overview


----------

